# Just Curious: How many people out there have Niger Catfish?



## daddysgrl (Nov 20, 2006)

I have one niger catfish and he is 22"-24" long. I am moving him to a bigger tank very very soon!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I don't have one, but they are pretty neat.

Btw, I hope your moving it soon! lol


----------



## daddysgrl (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah (he?) just grows so fast! I go through a 9oz bag of algae chips every one and a half weeks (That's $13 each bag!)! He is sorda scary though too cause of his barbs along his sides! What size tank would you say would be suitable for him (dimensions a plus) so he can grow to full length cause I read that he can grow to 3ft! But I haven't found too much info on his kind?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

They get 30" easily if I remember correctly, and I wouldnt put them in less than a 6-8 foot long by 3 feet wide tank. An 8ftx3ftx2ft aquarium (2 feet tall) would be about 340 gallons. That will be real short though, if you added an extra foot of height it would be I think 540-gallons. The flagtail would like that too.

Im not positive if a 6 foot would be okay, but I think not since they get almost half the length of that tank


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

WOW! Nelson thats a mighty big tank. How much would something like that go for?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

depends where you get it. You could make one for a few hundred bucks, otherwise you would need to find a special dealer I assume.

for referance, here is somebodies 24"+ Niger cat


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Another moster catfish . Just like tsn's, rtc's, etc. a huge tank. I suggest 600 gallons, thats what I saw a pretty big one in, wasn't too cramped, but could still use room.

And btw, they get aggressive as they age.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

400+ gallon tank should be just fine. a tank that size will run you a few thousand.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

You could feed a whole family on one of those suckers!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

yes, you could 

Oh, and daddysgirl, I hope you dont plan on the 140 in your siggy being big enough.


----------

